# thread title



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

post content

oh hello, I didn't see you there. I'm troy McClure, you might remember me from such sites as thissiteisawful and thissiteisactuallynotthatbadifyouclosebothyoureyesandhavealobotmy


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

I apparently need 15 posts to lynch people

this is the purpose of this thread


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> post content
> 
> oh hello, I didn't see you there. I'm troy McClure, you might remember me from such sites as thissiteisawful and thissiteisactuallynotthatbadifyouclosebothyoureyesandhavealobotmy


You picked an awful name its a good thing your voice actor is dead. Hihihi


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> I apparently need 15 posts to lynch people
> 
> this is the purpose of this thread


Would you like some water?


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

cue5c said:


> You picked an awful name its a good thing your voice actor is dead. Hihihi


i believe my name is quite impressive

the top percent of names in fact


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

cue5c said:


> Would you like some water?


yes actually

in fact i might just go grab some


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

*Vote: cue5c*

outed

glgl


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

do the admins appreciate this sort of spam for post count

why do i need 15 posts anyway, is the mafia section locked behind a postwall


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> i believe my name is quite impressive
> 
> the top percent of names in fact


But what list does that percentage belong to?


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

is this an orwellian dystopia i'm posting in

is this the dim future that humanity has brought upon itself

will i be a slave to big brother


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

sparkling water is terrible


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> do the admins appreciate this sort of spam for post count
> 
> why do i need 15 posts anyway, is the mafia section locked behind a postwall


They probably don't, but most people are more subtle than you when joining to play. xD


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> sparkling water is terrible


You take that back!


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

cue5c said:


> But what list does that percentage belong to?


the top list


cue5c said:


> They probably don't, but most people are more subtle than you when joining to play. xD


i don't think subtlety is my strong suit

is there a test for that here


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

cue5c said:


> You take that back!


fite me irl


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> the top list
> 
> 
> i don't think subtlety is my strong suit
> ...


Honestly? Probably. If not, you could make one and get quite a few serious responses. See, you're already contributing to more than just the mafia community. What a great person you are.


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

4 posts to go after this one

why does it notify you if you've been quoted

that sounds annoying

will have to turn that off


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> fite me irl


Sure. You'd win, but I'd have you pay for the plane ticket to Australia.


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

cue5c said:


> Honestly? Probably. If not, you could make one and get quite a few serious responses. See, you're already contributing to more than just the mafia community. What a great person you are.


i'm not sure i'd task this under contribution

or useful content

or content


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Hi, welcome to PerC. 
You shouldn't aim for just lynch. Go for the NKs. ^_^


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> 4 posts to go after this one
> 
> why does it notify you if you've been quoted
> 
> ...


I find it a nice feature for mafia, though I've broken my counter at this point.


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

cue5c said:


> Sure. You'd win, but I'd have you pay for the plane ticket to Australia.


alright

but i'll fly you into uluru because loluluru


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Earthious said:


> Hi, welcome to PerC.
> You shouldn't aim for just lynch. Go for the NKs. ^_^


Dopeious!


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

Earthious said:


> Hi, welcome to PerC.
> You shouldn't aim for just lynch. Go for the NKs. ^_^


i adopt a no nightkill policy

killing people is inhuman

stringing them up and hanging them each day is a team effort and is therefore fine


cue5c said:


> I find it a nice feature for mafia, though I've broken my counter at this point.


yeah i guess but most people would be paying attention to the thread anyway


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> alright
> 
> but i'll fly you into uluru because loluluru


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

its literally a big rock in the middle of nowhere


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

alright i think thats 15 spam posts

that was tiring

time for a nap


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> its literally a big rock in the middle of nowhere


Will one of us die there? Or can we just have like a camping trip and scratch ourselves somehow while getting lost in dreamtime?


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

Well there is a 'resort'

and thats racist soab

disrespecting my people

fite me


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

cue5c said:


> Dopeious!


yo.



thissiteisterrible said:


> i adopt a no nightkill policy
> 
> killing people is inhuman
> 
> stringing them up and hanging them each day is a team effort and is therefore fine


A friendly mafiate, welcome.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

thissiteisterrible said:


> Well there is a 'resort'
> 
> and thats racist soab
> 
> ...


Nah, you don't want to fight me. It always escalates to making out and you couldn't handle that. But here, you can handle this instead:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Get off my lawn! >: ( @thissiteisterrible (visor)


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

*waves hi a familiar face*


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

hiii @Lissa2 :tongue:


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

hello.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lissa2 said:


> hello.


What do you think about @thissiteisterrible


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

he's a great guy

life of the party


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

he has

quite a username

lol


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

I set my time zone, but the time it's showing me is an hour off, wat


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lissa2 said:


> I set my time zone, but the time it's showing me is an hour off, wat


Did you forget to set it at the DST time?


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

3 moreeee.


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

someone please make this their avatar


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Komorebi said:


> someone please make this their avatar


Creepy


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Miyu said:


> Creepy


Exactly


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

I like cat avatars, but... No.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

1 more!


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Lissa2 said:


> I like cat avatars, but... No.


Is it because there's a duck in it? :crying:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Komorebi said:


> Is it because there's a duck in it? :crying:


It's because of how they are moving.


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

ok one more


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

WHAT ABOUT THESE CATS


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Komorebi said:


> WHAT ABOUT THESE CATS


STILL CREEPY! Keep trying if you want.


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

No.


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey, I think the lag might have stopped...


----------



## Lissa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

eh, not really.


----------



## NotJim (Sep 26, 2015)

oh hi


----------



## NotJim (Sep 26, 2015)

i approve highly of those cats

i guess my avatar doesn't show up until 15 posts?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

NotJim said:


> i approve highly of those cats
> 
> i guess my avatar doesn't show up until 15 posts?


That I don't remember. It's been a while.


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

NotJim said:


> i approve highly of those cats
> 
> i guess my avatar doesn't show up until 15 posts?


I think so

POST AWAY

and I'm very happy that you like my cats. :carrot: :brocoli:


----------



## NotJim (Sep 26, 2015)

Komorebi said:


> WHAT ABOUT THESE CATS


my cat licks my finger like that whether i dip it in vegemite

they love the salt i guess


----------



## NotJim (Sep 26, 2015)

i looked at the control panel and

" Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed. "

lol


----------

